# Protein bar recipe



## KingJason79 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, I've scoured the web over the last few days and cannot seem to find any protein bar recipe that suits me. Im looking at making a bar with oats, crushed cashews, chocolate protein powder and milk. Any ideas about how to bring it together? I cant use peanut butter because I dont like it.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Egg white, powdered oats, low fat spread, nuts, protein powder, mix them all together and oven bake


----------



## A.Jones (May 6, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Egg white, powdered oats, low fat spread, nuts, protein powder, mix them all together and oven bake


What to add for taste ?

Or can we add things for taste ?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

honey as a sweetner?


----------



## Parker1466868013 (May 18, 2011)

Can we use artificial sweetener to taste it good ? Like vanilla powder?


----------



## neivindamin (May 19, 2011)

honey will be gud as sweetener first it is natural nd second it is very gud for health also....


----------



## Ells (Apr 30, 2011)

made some last night used;

3 1/2 cups oats

1 cup milk

cinnamon

4 scoops extreme mass

150g nutella.

used nutella instead of PB due to an allergy and tastes pretty good and easy to eat, sure you could add crushed cashews in there too. On the negative though the mixture is quite sticky as its not cooked and might not be the easiest to take out to eat etc.


----------



## voices (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for a site to buy protein bars online. I've only been able to find regular size boxes in stores here at a ridiculous price. Reason I ask is I find it more convenient to have them shipped to my door. Or should I even make my own if it comes up to be more cost effective.


----------



## david black (Sep 21, 2011)

DESSERT BAR

Banana Maple Protein Snack Wraps

Ingredients:

1 8" 100% Whole Wheat Wrap

1 medium banana

1 tablespoons of all natural peanut butter (or almond butter)

1 tablespoon of slivered almonds

1 scoop of vanilla protein powder

1 tablespoons of sugar free maple syrup

Directions

1. In a separate bowl, mash banana and protein powder together with a fork until combined.

2. Spread the peanut butter onto the tortilla. Top with the banana mixture.

3. Sprinkle with almonds, then drizzle with maple syrup.

4. Roll the wrap and enjoy!

Nutritional Facts

(Per Serving - 1 Wrap)

calories: 479

Protein: 33g

Carbohydrates: 52g

Fat: 15g


----------



## david black (Sep 21, 2011)

DESSERT BAR

High Protein Fudge Bars

Ingredients:

8 scoops chocolate protein powder

1 cup oatmeal

1/3 cup natural peanut butter

3 tbsp honey

1/2 cup 1% milk

3 tbsp crushed peanuts

Directions:

Mix together the protein powder, oatmeal, peanut butter, honey and milk.

Form into 5 bars and then roll in the crushed peanuts to finish.

Place in the fridge for about 30 mins

Nutritional info:

Calories: 452

Protein: 50g

Carbohydrates: 36g

Fat: 12g


----------



## jonile (Nov 28, 2011)

1 cup MRM whey protein powder

2 cups of instant oatmeal

2 cups natural peanut butter

1 cup almonds

1 cup low fat milk

honey

raisins

mashed banana

mix them all together, bake or microwave it for 30 mins. I got most of my natural products at iherb dot com with this code: Ahi214 and got this $5off


----------

